# Micro 800 Instruction set



## besc (May 16, 2010)

Where can I find in the AB literature sight the micro 800 programming and instruction set manual? Mike.


----------



## Nord-Sud (Feb 2, 2014)

I did attended a training about the micro800 and i'll look if I have something I can send you.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Ab.com > products> PLCs> micro and nano systems> Micro800

http://ab.rockwellautomation.com/Programmable-Controllers/Micro800


----------



## besc (May 16, 2010)

Thanks. Mike Next question. From what I can tell I need the connectede components workbench to program the 800s. I also here it's free. We talked about it before but was awhile back. If I down load the sofware on my laptop, can I directly program them on sight? And just for funzies, can someone give me a ballpark price on the 800s. After looking at the sight they seem to be a pretty powrful little controller, especially the 850 with its expansion cpabilities. Now to incriminate myself. I used to do this but it was back in the PLC 3 era and am getting back into it.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, CCW software is free. I know it's hard to believe that "free" and "Allen Bradley" can be in the same sentence, but it's true. But it is a HUGE file, it takes over an hour to download, so be prepared. Don't let your PC go to sleep during the download or you have to start over. 

It's obviously not as powerful as the ControLogix PACs, but it's probably every bit as powerful as the PLC 3 was! And yes, with the software you can connect to it and program. Ir program off line and load to it.


----------

